# wheels and tyres



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

In Febuary 2009 I had four AV9 tyres fitted to my Hymer Starline 640. 3800Kg. The tyres were fine for the first 6000 miles.
This Febuary in spain I noticed a bulge on the nearside rear.
On changing the tyre the inside sidewall had a bulge all the way round.
On getting back to the UK I returned to the tyre dealers, who agreed right away that there was a fault with the tyre.
He contacted the wholesalers, who contacted Avon.
Avon replaced all 4 tyres at no cost to me.

If anyone has Avon tyres fitted please check them.
I think the tyers are good value and have had no problems with noise or grip.
It appears that the bulge was a possible breakdown of the steel wall.


----------

